

How Behance gave us the world and took it back in an instant - MayankJ
http://mayankja.in/post/51226845810/how-behance-gave-us-the-world-and-took-it-back-instant

======
peddamat
Good linkbait, I clicked.

Honestly, I'm glad it worked out for you.

After reading the post and playing around with the site, I had two questions:
what differentiates Musicfellas from iTunes/eMusic/all the other music
platforms on the Internet? How do I know Musicfellas really pays artists?

Kudos with launching, and I _did_ like the site.

Rock on.

------
MayankJ
UPDATE: The good guys at Behance emailed us an apology. AND sent out a new
tweet with the correct link! :)

<https://twitter.com/Behance/status/338006059446837248>

